# Aquaclear 150 DIY media?



## Redgal (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I was recently given an aquaclear 150 filter for a 20g tank. I have always used Hagen Elite Power filters with DIY media ( black course sponge and filter floss/polyester stuffing put into the original inserts). I have no idea how this filter works! Can I used DIY media in this and if so, what/how?

Thanks so much!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you have the grey lift up media basket that should have come with the Aquaclear? That and if you can pick up some Aquaclear sponges - they are sold precut to fit your filter's size. Think they are sold a couple of sponges to the box.

The sponge is stacked on the bottom of the media basket, on top you can load with whatever you want - a second sponge, crushed coral, carbon, I stuff additional biomedia in a mesh bag. You'll need a mesh bag or media bag if you want to use loose items, just handier to rinse clean when it's time to service your AC.

This will give you ideas:

AquaClear - Power Filter Tricks


----------



## Redgal (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks so much hp10BII. I do have the grey basket and will get some AQ sponges. What is biomedia? Can I get it from Big Al's online?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Biomedia are filter media designed for biological filtration - media to hold your good/beneficial bacteria. Bioballs, ceramic rings etc.

You can order through bigalsonline, I like Seachem Matrix for biomedia:

Seachem Matrix Bio Media 1 Liter - Filter Media - Biological at BigalsOnline

Your filter foam:

Aquaclear 30/150 Foam Filter- Value 3 - Pack - Filter Media - Cartridge-Aquaclear at BigalsOnline

Don't forget your mesh bag to hold your media, here's an example - choose the right size, I'm not sure how big an AC150 would need.

Filter Media Bag - 5" x 3" - Filter Media - Media Bags at BigalsOnline


----------



## Redgal (Sep 25, 2010)

Perfect, thank you so much - that's a big help


----------

